# كنيسة الانبا كاراس السائح بطما



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

تدشين الكنيسه































​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

تصميمات جديدة للقديس الانبا كاراس السائح 
































الانبا فام اسقف طما وتوابعها ورئيس دير ابونا يسى مخائيل






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 553x720.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 511x720.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 






 







.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 604x402.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 604x402.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 






من تجميعى
​


----------

